# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Ngỡ ngàng vẻ thanh bình thành phố Sydney - Du lịch Úc

## hantt.163

*Sydney hút hồn du khách với những công trình kiến trúc hiện đại bên bờ biển xanh bao la.

*
Tuy không phải là thủ đô nhưng thành phố Sydney luôn được coi là điểm đến không thể bỏ qua của du khác khi tới Australia. Đây là thành phố lâu đời nhất, lớn nhất và là thủ phủ tiểu bang nổi tiếng New South Wales, với những công trình tuyệt đẹp, hòa quyện với cảnh quan thiên nhiên mê hồn. 
Lộ trình tới Sydney thông thường bao gồm: đi thuyền trên bến cảng, ghé nhà hát opera Sydney và thăm bảo tàng nghệ thuật đương đại.

Một tác phẩm trong bảo tàng nghệ thuật đương đại Sydney

Một điểm đến không kém phần hấp dẫn khác với những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ là vườn bách thú Taronga. Nơi đây có tới hơn 2.900 loài động vật bản địa như gorilla, hổ, báo tuyết, vượn, kangaroo và gấu koala, hai biểu tượng của đất nước. 



Dù bạn đã nhìn thấy nhà hát opera Sydney cả trăm lần trên báo, ảnh, bưu thiếp, được chiêm ngưỡng nó tận mắt vẫn khiến bạn choáng ngợp. Những “cánh buồm” trắng gối nhau nổi bật trên nền trời nước xanh thẳm của Australia. 



Đường bờ biển Coogee dài 5 dặm với những vách đá cao, dựng đứng, những con đường lát gỗ lên núi, trông ra bờ biển là địa điểm lý tưởng cho những buổi dạo bộ tình tứ. 



Sydney từng là nước chủ nhà Thế vận hội 2000, và những gì còn lại sau Thế vận hội là các công trình lớn, xứng tầm quốc tế, nổi bật là công viên Olympic Sydney. Tại đây, du khách có thể tham gia rất nhiều hoạt động thú vị: chạy bộ, đạp xe, bơi và chơi tennis. 



Sydney cũng là thiên đường cho những ai yêu thích thể thao, nhất là các môn thể thao dưới nước. Du khách có thể tham gia các khóa học lặn thú vị tại bờ biển Bondi nổi tiếng. 



Du khách cũng có thể tham gia bộ môn đua thuyền buồm trên bến cảng vô cùng hấp dẫn



Một lựa chọn khách cho du khách tới Sydney là pháo đài Denison bên bến cảng. Pháo đài có lịch sử lâu đời, còn lưu giữ rất nhiều khẩu thần công từ những thế kỷ trước là điểm đến hoàn hảo cho du khách ưa khám phá, nghiên cứu lịch sử.



Bạn yêu thiên nhiên, thích những loài hoa đẹp? Hãy ghé qua vườn bách thảo hoàng gia Sydney, nơi có vô vàn bông hoa, cây cỏ quý hiếm khoe sắc trên một diện tích 30 hecta. 



Công viên quốc gia hoàng gia cũng là một lựa chọn không tồi với rất nhiều khu vực dành riêng cho các hoạt động thể thao: leo núi, tắm biển trên những bờ biển vắng bóng người. 



Cách Sydney không xa là rặng núi Xanh (Blue Mountains) với những không gian xanh mướt phù hợp với mọi môn thể thao: đi bộ leo núi, đi xe đạp, cắm trại trên núi…



Ở phía Bắc Sydney, du khách có thể khám phá bãi biển Palm xinh đẹp. Palm có thể chưa có nhiều dịch vụ như bãi biển lừng danh Bondi, nhưng bù lại rất yên tĩnh và tuyệt đẹp.



Trải nghiệm khó quên nhất ở Sydney là cắm trại trên đảo Cockatoo, ngay bên bến cảng và dậy sớm ngắm bình minh rạng rỡ trên hòn đảo nhỏ này. 



Theo: yume
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Úc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Hà Nội (7 ngày 6 đêm)- Giá 53.242.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Uc (Sydney - Canberra - Melbourne) - Ha Noi (7 ngay 6 dem) - Gia 53.242.000 VND/Khach*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Úc* - *tour du lich Úc*
Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Úc* - *du lich Uc*

----------


## wildrose

quá thanh bình luôn

----------


## khanhszin

ôi mình thick những ngôi nhà dưới nc dc nhìn biển thick

----------

